# Colored orals



## spanky013 (Aug 15, 2019)

How could I change the color of my orals? I’d like to have one color for each one, or should I look into colored capsules?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 15, 2019)

I like them colored also
I will take one bottle and put a few different things that i am using at a time


----------



## Bigmills (Aug 18, 2019)

spanky013 said:


> How could I change the color of my orals? I’d like to have one color for each one, or should I look into colored capsules?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just buy some fd and c powdered coloring and mix it in with your raw when you add your    Excipient or filler. Simple problem to solve..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 18, 2019)

spanky013 said:


> How could I change the color of my orals? I’d like to have one color for each one, or should I look into colored capsules?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Colored caps aren't a bad idea for home brew item...


----------



## Bigmills (Aug 19, 2019)

spanky013 said:


> How could I change the color of my orals? I’d like to have one color for each one, or should I look into colored capsules?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other thing is  Trying to find that many different colored capsules can be a pain in the ass, and more expensive...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btails (Aug 26, 2019)

Use food coloring.. simple


----------

